# Muskies sense of smell



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

The last couple weeks I have been using a bulldawg with decent results but after a couple fish the lure was shredded. I bought a bottle of mend it it worked great, but it leaves a heavy chemical smell. I only used it once since with no action, probably a slow day. It always had a little bit of a rubber smell to it but this is heavy. I have other lures that have a strong varnish smell that have never caught fish. I don't use them much because of the smell. 

Does it matter that much? Am I overthinking as usual?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Opinions will probably differ on this.I know my thoughts on it but won't even bother.The reason for that is simple.To be successful as a fisherman,you have to have CONFIDENCE.In what you're doing and what you're throwing.You've lost that with this lure(and others you mentioned).Regardless whether they can "smell it" or not,if moneys not tight,pitch em and get some shiney new baits.You'll throw them with confidence and that's EVERYTHING in the fishing world.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

The chemicals in the soft rubber may vary but in most cases you can take a hot knife, put it in the tear, remove it and hold the tear tight together and it will fuse the tear. 

Muskies are known for their sight related reaction strikes. Not so much for how something smells. I don't know what glue or varnish was used but most glues and varnishes don't have an over powering smell if they are allowed to cure properly. If you are ripping bulldawgs, I doubt smell has anything to do with it. The baits not going to be anywhere long enough to leave anything to smell. 

PS: If you posted this thread because you were catching muskies on bulldawgs and then all of a sudden they just stopped hitting them, welcome to musky fishing!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

NO...the smell will eventually dissipate over time anyway....most of the strikes are reactionary and based on movement and/or vibration felt through their lateral lines. I honestly feel the smell has very little to do with anything when it comes to muskies or many other fish for that matter. Could adding scents give you an upper edge with certain species? I think yes, in cases where water is clear and you are fishing much slower and fish are highly pressured; you may get more reaction to scents.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I think I was asking because I lost confidence in it. I thought muskies were primarily sight feeders and most strikes were reactionary but I thought I'd ask other peoples opinions. I can't see spending 18 dollars on a lure that lasts three fish so I'm going to keep throwing it and hopefully repairing it. 

Ol'bassman I've only fished musky for three years but I'm out at least once a week from the time the lake thaws to the time it freezes. Every year I learn a ton! I know enough to know what works for one day or week won't always work so that's not why I was asking. I am also going to try heating a knife and repairing them that way. 

Thanks again for the replies and tight lines.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Fish detect water soluble chemicals. People detect air borne chemicals. Just something to consider.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

I always wondered if it was just the flapping action or the pork smell that made Uncle Josh's rinds so appealing to fish? Same with salted tubes, is it the salt?
I fished with a well-known guide who claims to have tested fish scent spray on muskie baits against actually dipping them in motor oil, and claims the oiled baits did a bit better.
I wouldn't discount smell altogether. But, who knows what makes a fish come in hot on a bait then at the last second decide something just ain't right and turn off? Had it happen and it always amazes me. m


----------

